# Bonefishing - Water Cay, Grand Bahamas



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

November I was chasing bonefish in Water Cay, Grand Bahamas.
A new blog on my website

http://everyjonahhasawhale.com/?p=1896


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

videos are all private, can't watch.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

Appologies - I think it is fixed


----------

